# Hydrolycus tatuia



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Thought Id share, 11 inch mark. Very aggressive and finally feeding on smelt!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any Full tank shots?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I like, very nice.............


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

owned one before but had a grey colouration, what are you feeding him?


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

frankie09c said:


> owned one before but had a grey colouration, what are you feeding him?


Well if you read the opening statement, He is feeding on smelt. Occasionally will take shrimp.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

What I have found out is forcing the smelt or shrimp into the water, makes a life like motion which attracts his attention. The swoops of the food through the water, he can not stand and strikes! A favorite fish of mine for sure!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man I always thought of getting one but man yours is really nice


----------

